# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  travelling

## tranzysmitha

hello please tell me adventure places in florida ?

----------


## crabiajohan

Florida has the most diverse, amazing and unique adventures offered for the whole family travelers .  there are many theme parks like the Walt Disney World Resort, the Universal Orlando Resort, the Universal Studios, the Islands of Adventure, the Gator land, the Wet n Wild Park and the Sea World. To see Floridas wildlife in a more controlled and entertainment-oriented setting, visitors head to Gatorland, the alligator capital of the world'.
Hotel near universal studios orlando

----------


## SN2015

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge, Manatee Springs State Park ,Everglades National Park,Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, Gatorland.
These are some places in florida where you can go for adventures activities. Even if you want to do adventures in india, then in india also there are many beautiful places. One of the famous places in india is KONKAN. Konkan or the Konkan Coast or Kokan as specifically called in the state of Maharashtra, is a rugged section of the western coastline of India. It is a 720 km long coastline.

----------


## davidsmith36

It is so that the jury conformed by writers, explorers and British journalists evaluated during two months all the possibilities until they gave as result a ranking of the ten best places of trips that combine force, danger and adrenaline.

Subsequently the ranking with the best adventure destinies:

1.  In the first place, to follow tigers riding on the back of elephant in the National Park Kanha – India.
2.  Skiing in the active volcano Asahidake, that is raised in Hokkaido –Japan.
3.  Diving with hammer sharks in the Galapagos Islands – Equator.
4.  Going to encounter the mountain gorillas – Rwanda.
5.  Undertaking the Road of the Inca among the Andean paths until arriving at Machu Picchu – Peru.
6.  Carrying out the Road of Larapinta through the vast Australian territory –Australia.
7.  Traveling aboard the trans-Siberian Railroad – Russia.
8.  Flying in hot air balloon on the Serengeti – Tanzania.
9.  Carry out walks in the Circuit Great Tsingy – Madagascar.
10.  Visiting and getting to know the fauna of the Marshland – Brazil.

----------


## jeffronald19

I found this place interesting "Devil's Den, Williston"
It is underground swimming hole in Williston (near Gainesville), is a rare natural wonder that will blow you away. It's only open for scuba diving or snorkeling, no sightseeing tours, unfortunately.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Devil's Den, Williston is the best adventures place in Florida.


Enterprise Mobile Application Development

----------


## rosejacob

Indeed a great forum site. Get to know many information.

----------


## Vestongen

Yeah, good forum )

----------

